# F5 and Ultegra Ui2



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

So, pictures and info on Ui2 are now out, anyone know if a Felt F5 can be converted to run Ui2 and not look completely ridiculous?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

This would be good info as I was planning on upgrading to such a system for next year. I'd eventually like to add it to the tri bike as well, maybe even before my F5.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Lou3000 said:


> So, pictures and info on Ui2 are now out, anyone know if a Felt F5 can be converted to run Ui2 and not look completely ridiculous?


There are external wiring harnesses available for Di2. We used a similar set up on the 2010 F2. Run it the same. Or sell your F5 now and wait for an Ultegra *D*i2 version...

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There are external wiring harnesses available for Di2. We used a similar set up on the 2010 F2. Run it the same. Or sell your F5 now and wait for an Ultegra *D*i2 version...
> 
> -SD


If a 2010 Z2 is set up similarly to the 2010 F2 installation, I can take pics of my wife's bike and post 'em.

FYI, her Z2 has the battery mounted underneath the NDS chainstay, not on top of the downtube as shown on the 2010 website.

-- D4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

The battery would also mount on our F5 under the NDS chainstay. 

Ultegra Di2 F series you say........Dave, any more info you care to give us. Any chance on an Lower AR version w/ Ult Di2?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> The battery would also mount on our F5 under the NDS chainstay.
> 
> Ultegra Di2 F series you say........Dave, any more info you care to give us. Any chance on an Lower AR version w/ Ult Di2?


Your shop should have some details in a few more weeks. AR, F, Z? All 3? We'll unveil the 2012 product line at Eurobike but should have some glimpses for dealers in July.

-SD


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Revelation in the Key of "Gee!"*

Just spent a few minutes tonight cleaning and lubing the chain on my wife's Z2, which has Di2.

It hadn't dawned on me until I was running her bike through the gears tonight that the brake levers _do not deflect to the side_ on Di2 equipped bikes. This was one of my pet peeves with the Shimano shifters when I was bike shopping last year (I was coming from downtube shifters).

Oh, and as a footnote, we finally had to charge her Di2 battery this weekend. After approximately 1400 miles. Picked it up last September, put about 500 miles on it last fall. Rode it on the trainer a few times during the winter. And put just over 900 miles on it through this past Saturday. Started to lose power during a century on Saturday. Front derailleur stopped shifting first, but the rear continued to function for the balance of the ride. Ninety (90) minutes on the charger when we got back to the house, and it was ready for her 64 mile jaunt on Sunday.

Not bad!. Not bad at all!


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats a good amount of time between charges, now all I need if for it to cost less that £1000 for the groupset!


----------



## bahula03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping this old thread to see if anyone has photos Ultegra Di2 installed on a 2011 frame or tips on installing it cleanly...


----------



## Lachapr (Sep 10, 2011)

bahula03 said:


> Bumping this old thread to see if anyone has photos Ultegra Di2 installed on a 2011 frame or tips on installing it cleanly...


I'm having this done as we speak to my 2011 F5 Garmin Ed. w/ some other goodies (SISL2 Crank)... I'll post some pics once I get her back (should be Friday/Sat).


----------



## Lachapr (Sep 10, 2011)

Lachapr said:


> I'm having this done as we speak to my 2011 F5 Garmin Ed. w/ some other goodies (SISL2 Crank)... I'll post some pics once I get her back (should be Friday/Sat).


Here you go w/ the external wiring install so I didn't void the warranty. It's pretty clean... just a couple of zip ties. 14.78 lbs.

Thanks,

lachapr


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

That looks great Lachapr - really neat job there on a well looked after bike!

I would remove the barrel adjusters on the downtube though (just the screw in bit - not the bit bolted to the frame).


----------



## Lachapr (Sep 10, 2011)

GT8 said:


> That looks great Lachapr - really neat job there on a well looked after bike!
> 
> I would remove the barrel adjusters on the downtube though (just the screw in bit - not the bit bolted to the frame).


Done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bahula03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures! Definitely one of, if not the, best paint schemes for the F series IMO.

A big part of me wants the tidiness of internal wiring or a more integrated external setup...but a bigger part knows that buying an FC just for that is stupid, especially when everything will work *exactly* the same on either frame.


----------

